# Levelninesports.com Update



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2013)

For those that haven't looked lately, they just got their hands on some good Black Diamond gear:

http://www.levelninesports.com/black-diamond

Some good skis, poles, boots, and accessories at great prices. Snagged some gloves and the Compactor Poles.  Also looked at some other things and grabbed some new ski socks for $5.00 per pair.  

The showroom was chock full of some good skis and other toys.  Check them out.  

A good shop.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I had been considering the compactor poles for a while and that price is killer.

Ever use them?


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn, just ordered some snowboard stuff for my daughter about a week ago.  Shoulda got some socks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Thanks for posting. I had been considering the compactor poles for a while and that price is killer.
> 
> Ever use them?



:lol:  What a coincidence! I went there today specifically for those.  My Black Diamond Traverse poles needed a lower shaft, and, for whatever reason, I went to L9 and saw those poles for $35.00.  Figured I'd grab a pair for traveling and as a spare.  That was a hell of a deal.  Admittedly they are no-frills without the choke-up grips on them, but they are small for packing and they are solid.  I also grabbed those $39.00 Black Diamond Squad Gloves.  That is a steal.  I got some BD gloves last summer on sale from BD directly and LOVE them.  So I had to get these too. The BD skis are a very good price....BD does not mark them down much, but L9 dropped the bottom out of the price.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 13, 2013)

I love Levelnine for deals. 

Bought my nephew a beginner snowboard package for $99 and some BD Squad gloves for myself earlier this week. 

If you hit it right you can get some steals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2013)

I buy a lot of my kids gear from them ... when I'm not getting hand me downs from HD333.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 14, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I buy a lot of my kids gear from them ... when I'm not getting hand me downs from HD333.



Ha Ha, I thought I saw some familiar stuff in your Quiver picture....


----------



## hammer (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking forward to using the skis I bought from them at the end of last season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2013)

hammer said:


> Looking forward to using the skis I bought from them at the end of last season.



That's right!  Forgot about that!


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 14, 2013)

The problem is, I was blissfully unaware of Level Nine until I started reading this forum a few years ago.  

You bastards have made me spend all kinds of money there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> The problem is, I was blissfully unaware of Level Nine until I started reading this forum a few years ago.
> 
> You bastards have made me spend all kinds of money there.



How do you think I feel with them, the Patagonia Outlet (with their multiple 40% off storewide sales), Backcountry.com, and Black Diamond Outlet literally minutes from my house/office?


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 14, 2013)

Heh, you're screwed.  Sounds kinda like a friend of mine who used to drive past Campmor's big NJ hq store on his way up here every summer.  He'd always have a pile of stuff that he got for cheap- stuff that he may or may not have had any real need for.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> Heh, you're screwed.  Sounds kinda like a friend of mine who used to drive past Campmor's big NJ hq store on his way up here every summer.  He'd always have a pile of stuff that he got for cheap- stuff that he may or may not have had any real need for.



I will confess I might have the same issue.  My wife wants me to quit my job and open a gear shop.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 15, 2013)

Levelnine has some insane prices right now.

Nobody must like Ninethward skis.
http://www.levelninesports.com/refinement.php?man=48&cat=65


----------

